# Anchor Line Tahsinia (1943)



## AGLASGOW (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello everyone and thanks for the warm welcome.

I am investigating the Anchor Line TAHSINIA, built at Doxfords in 1942 (sunk 1943) and would be grateful for assistance with the following:-

Was it normal for a wartime built ship to have a Company name?

Although the tonnage was around 7000 gross, were twin engines fitted?

Is it still possible to obtain a crew list (or list of survivors as I am told there were no casualties) for the time of sinking?

Two names I am particularly keen to find are MacLeod and Lockerby (or Lockerbie)?

Thanks again,

AG

(Hope I have posted on correct Forum)


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Even during the war many ships were completed to owners' account as replacements for lost tonnage and these invariably bore company names. 
Tahsinia was a single screw ship powered by a basic three cylinder Doxford oil engine whicn probably gave her a speed of about 11 knots on a good day with wind and tide in her favour.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Heres a webpage of her
http://www.uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/3095.html


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, 
You should be able to get the* last *Crew Agreement of TAHSINIA official number 163713 from the British National Archive.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...9367&CATLN=6&Highlight=,168713&accessmethod=0
Hit the *Request This *button and take the *Digital express *option.
The Crew* Agreement* will contain more info than the Crew *List* apart from the fact the Crew List, which is part of the ships official logbook, would have been lost with the vessel. The crew agreement was kept onshore usually by the owners.
Be sure to ask TNA to include details of persons under 18 which will be recorded on a seperate page.

Roger


----------



## glenn (Sep 2, 2005)

TAHSINIA 7267 grt India bound for UK via Aden. General Cargo sank 06.51 N 73.48 E by submarine 40 crew 8 gunners all saved


----------



## beamish (Dec 29, 2008)

very interested in anything on Tahsinia - my late father was C/E when she was torpedoed. His discharge book shows dischage at sea 1-10-43 and was signed on his return at Glasgow marine office in Jan 1944. He had originally joined at liverpool for coastal voyage , then signed off /on at Barrow for FGN going on 28-4-43


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Beamish and a warm welcome to you from the south of England. Enjoy the site and a happy new year to you. Bon voyage.


----------



## AGLASGOW (Nov 24, 2008)

*Anchor Line Tahsinia*

Apologies for the delayed response.
I have followed the advice given and gained much interesting knowledge.
Many thanks again for all assistance.

AG


----------



## helen neville (Aug 9, 2009)

Just a note to thank you all for your responses. Am very touched. Have watched Channel 4 programme tonight on Atlantic crossings. Do watch next three Sundays.

Kind regards.

Helen.


----------



## Briouklf (Oct 31, 2018)

*Tahsinia*

Hi,
I was researching my Granda's discharge books and found he sailed on the Tahsinia, ON 168713, NT 5115, joined in Sunderland 07/05/1942.

Signed off 29/03/43 in Liverpool, possibly the trip before it was torpedoed?

Thomas Beck, donkeyman/greaser aged 38.


----------

